# Lose weight



## Julietonk1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Good morning all / night. I am trying bro lose weight with low carbs can anyone  help me  please Had the Drs phone me this morning and he is saying i am type 1 / and type 2 it’s the same as  T 3 so he as told me and seeing him on Tuesday  x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 1, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Julietonk1

Sorry to hear you are having a confusing time with your diagnosis.

I think the first thing to do is to keep a food diary, with the doses you are taking, the food you are eating (the grams of carbohydrate in each meal), and the BG results you are getting.

It is a bit of a faff, and will involve looking at the small print on packets, and weighing things with scales, but it’s a really important step to begin to understand how food, insulin and BG levels are related. There is also a handy book/phone app called ‘carbs and cals’ which can help estimate carb amounts by matching photographs of different sized portions.

What is important with diabetes is ALL carbohydrate, not just sugars, so you’ll need to get to know how much carb is in what. You may be surprised how much and how quickly ’healthy whole grain’ carbs affect your BG, even with doses of insulin to match them. 

Then you can begin to bring down the high levels that you are currently seeing to more ‘in range’ numbers, and once you are a bit more level you can reduce portion sizes and calorie content safely.

Hope this helps


----------



## Julietonk1 (May 1, 2020)

Good morning Thank you very much for your help very greatful The GP said I am definitely T1and T 2 I have started having smaller breakfast  I e on corn flakes  Thank you


----------



## seaney53 (May 15, 2020)

Greetings all,
New to the forum.
I was diagnosed with type 2 in August last year,struggled to diet efficiently so (I know some diabetics dont recommend) but had a go at the slim fast plan.
Have now lost 2.5 stone,and personally have found it quite easy to tolerate,the only diet that has ever worked for me.
All I  can sat is I feel a lot healthier,good job too ,has needed to lower my blood pressure,which is now optimal,having had a mild stroke in December.
May not be for everyone,and some diabetics might think slim fast is not appropiate,just giving my experience.


----------



## trophywench (May 15, 2020)

Well the important thing is @seaney53 is, how is the diet suiting your blood glucose testing results?  It's only OK is your BG results are OK too - whatever a person with diabetes happens to do about their health.


----------



## seaney53 (May 15, 2020)

Hi trophywench  hba1c has continued to reduce over the last six months after recent blood test,very rarely take my blood sugars as my diabetes is weight controlled .
But I will keep my eye on my BG anyroads .


----------

